# Really annoying!!!



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Someone has called our shelter and wants us to go and pick up four kittens and the mother cat that had them in her garden. We are bursting at the seams and really need to maintain the ones we have, and she said she didn´t know if she could give a donation or anything. How do people expect the shelter to survive if they keep giving cats and don´t help in anyway? also what does one do, say no and expect th woman not to do anything drastic?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its always difficult, even at bursting point i ensure i have room for either pregnant cats or kittens but i know your shelter has alot more rescues than me.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

200 cats and half of them sick and elderly. Montse is so annoyed, the lady wants her to go and leave a trap to get the cats and then go back and pick them up. I mean for her it´s a problem, we don´t have aids, we are doing everything we can to survive and yet she can´t give something. I mean of course Montse will take the cats in and not leave them there when it is evident that they are not wanted but 5 more mouths to feed, 5 more sterilizations, vac...

Everyone wants shelters to exist but they don´t make an effort to keep them running and it´s specially annoying to me when people have told me, "I will give for people but not animals" but they use our services

How inconsiderate!!!!


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I have room if transport can be arranged. People amaze me, for every person I meet, I love my cats even more


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> I have room if transport can be arranged. People amaze me, for every person I meet, I love my cats even more


Really???? we are in Spain. We would love to get them to you but I dont know how esy that could be.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Ohhh haha! So sorry I didn't realise, but if MY transport could be arranged.... lol! Xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I know 2 people with private helicopters, shall we crate them up.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I know some rescues that ask people for £40 when bringing in animals. My shelter asks for a donation but most people seem surprised as if giving the animal is the donation - yeah, you're really helping us when we've only got dog crates left to set up pens in! We won't do anything if people refuse but some will just not accept the animal.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

When i set up a rescue i was going to ask a donation of £20 to have cats into rescue, sadly this didnt work as i found people would then dump the cats instead of paying for a safe rescue place, such a shame, so now i take in cats i have space for.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

well, personally I think it´s only right. I mean rescues are doing a service taking in your cats when your circumstances no longer allow (putting it nicely) and if it was to enrich the workers ok, you can refuse but people choose to be ignorant about all the expenses a shelter has and that the cat you are leaving there, in the case of our shelter usually needs everything done. I mean come on, can´t they see it´s logical.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I know 2 people with private helicopters, shall we crate them up.


I´ll accept two trips in that


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

merlin12 said:


> Someone has called our shelter and wants us to go and pick up four kittens and the mother cat that had them in her garden. We are bursting at the seams and really need to maintain the ones we have, and she said she didn´t know if she could give a donation or anything. How do people expect the shelter to survive if they keep giving cats and don´t help in anyway? also what does one do, say no and expect th woman not to do anything drastic?


Was this the woman's cat, or did the cat belong to someone else? I know it shouldnt make a difference and if a cat had kittens in my garden I would certainly take it in, but many folks do not think like us when it comes to animals and expect someone else to shoulder responsibility. Can you not ask her if she can take it in for the meantime and for her to put found cat posters around her place, she might if you explain your problem about space?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> Was this the woman's cat, or did the cat belong to someone else? I know it shouldnt make a difference and if a cat had kittens in my garden I would certainly take it in, but many folks do not think like us when it comes to animals and expect someone else to shoulder responsibility. Can you not ask her if she can take it in for the meantime and for her to put found cat posters around her place, she might if you explain your problem about space?


The cat came into her garden to give birth, she doesn´t want them there. The thing is that here in Spain we try to collect as we dont know if they might harm them if we leave them there. But it´s annoying seeing how we really, really can´t make ends meet and she tells us she might not be able to give anything. Ok, it´s not by force she should give something but those 5 cats she wants to get rid of, need everything done. Who is going to pay???? we don´t work for the government, we fund everything ourselves and a few donors we have. Do you know what is most annoying? the shelters that have government grants say they are full and won´t accept more animals (lets not talk about their pts policies when test don´t come out the way they should) and we that don´t have any help, look for money unders stones to help our little ones.


----------

